# Autosleeper Luxor



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Has anyone any experience of this model, good or bad? If so can you pm me with your thoughts?

Cheers

Smick


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-95340-autosleeper-luxor.html

have a read through this before an expert comes along :lol:


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

i ve sent a pm...

They are exactly as the magazine reviews said and you wont believe how quiet a motorhome should be, if you get to a test drive...love the real wood ,layout perfect for us as it becomes a very large lounge in the evenings, and the quality is well documented in magazine reviews....genuine 25 mpg ,gutsy engine, strong grp body ,large capacities for water ,waste water,toilet,gas tank and 2 bottles,and its the little touches like solar or the mudflaps all around that keep the underside spotless that you really apreciate....despite the width scaring me to death, i was going down narrow country lanes with confidence within an hour of picking it up and find it easy to drive.....very stable with the air suspension on the rear be it at speed or roundabouts...

As for the bad, i do think they might have coupled the blown heating into the windscreen vents to prevent the window steaming up on a winters night and fitted electric swivel seats :lol: :lol:

seriously though, they do need a tv and radio antenna upgrade and theres room for both 370 w of solar on the roof and a sat dish if you want....


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Smick.

Have replied to your PM.

Yes I did purchase the AutoSleeper Luxor & very glad I did. Now owned the van for a year & been very happy with the quality & comfort. Main reason for the purchase was to upgrade from an older AutoSleeper Excelsior. we wanted a larger bathroom with shower plus the ability to use all through the winter months. The Luxor has blown air heating which is great.

Whilst the vehicle was actually built by Mirage in Italy, as Mirage 5000, it was fitted out by AutoSleeper. You will find the Mirage has darker wood on interior fittings and gold taps, plus I believe the Mirage had an onboard generator as standard which the Luxor does not.

The build quality is very good and as stated large fresh & waste water tanks. The van also has a gas tank fitted as well as gas bottles.

I agree with spatz1 that the windscreen demisting in winter is poor, but as I have never owned an A Class before not sure if this is a common issue. Our first trip out on purchase was last December 3rd when we had 6 inches of snow on the ground and heating & demisting the screen on our journey was a nightmare. I now carry a long handled screen wiper/squeegee to cope as I find it impossible to even reach the screen whilst driving, again possibly an A Class issue.

This winter I think we will investigate curtains to close the cab area from the rest of the van whilst driving in sub zero temperatures to retain some heat in the cab area as all the heat disappears into the habitation area.

If you are thinking of buying one I, I do not think you would be dissapointed IMO. Any further info required PM me.

PS: There is an excellent review here added by Tracy.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MReviews&op=show&rid=200


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Devonboy...

the only rattle i found was in the bathroom where they fitted the white plastic lockers to keep the feeling of space... they need a bead of silicon along the edges to give a perfect looking fit and stop them rattling on the wood panel :wink: 

(maybe they just missed it on mine)


----------

